# Welche Pumpe ist die beste?



## StefanStg (23. Februar 2012)

Hi,
ich möchte mir wieder eine Wakü zusammenbauen. Habe schon alles zusammen bis auf die Pumpe. Da gibt es soviel auswahl weiß nicht welche ich nehmen soll. Bei meiner alten Wakü hatte ich eine Laing DDC mit Phobya aufsatzt drauf. Wollte mir sie jetzt auch wieder holen mit dem Aufsatz nur finde ich sie recht teuer. Ist der Mehrpreis gerechtfertigt oder gibt es auch gute alternativen. Was mir wichtig ist: Möglichst leise fande meine alte Laing mit Aufsatz leise, und oben einen Anschluss wo ich den Schlauch Anschließen kann. Ich habe in meinen Gehäuse (NZXT Phantom) den Ausgleichsbehälter in einen 5 1/4 Schacht und möchte die Pumpe unten aufm Gehäuseboden stellen. 
Mfg
Stefan


----------



## loltheripper (23. Februar 2012)

Ich empfhele alles von eheim! Am besten Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version 49050 lässt sich über USB steuern. Wenns zu teuer ist kannste auch ne eheim aus ebay kaufen kostet da so 10-30€ die muss dann allerdings normal eingesteckt werden und manuell ein und aus geschalten werden.


----------



## StefanStg (23. Februar 2012)

Vom preis her ist es nicht so schlimm. Wollte wissen ob der Preis bei der Laing gerechtfertigt ist oder ob es für weniger Geld genauso gute Pumpen gibt. Was bedeutet über USB steuern. Kann mir das gerade nicht so vorstellen. Und was bedeutet manuel An und auschalten. Bei der Laing war das immer so das sie sich Automatisch angeschaltet hat wenn ich den PC angemacht habe. Muss ich die mit der Hand anschalten wäre ja blöd


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Februar 2012)

loltheripper schrieb:


> Ich empfhele alles von eheim! Am besten Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version 49050 lässt sich über USB steuern..



genau das!!! Hab auch ne aquastream, die ist entkoppelt absolut nicht zu hören.
über usb steuern ist damit gemeint, abhängig von der version der pumpe (standart/advanced/ultra) hast du die möglichkeit einen durchflusssensor an die pumpe anzu schließen und diesen per software auszulesen, desweiteren besitzt die ultra eine lüftersteuerung, an der du direkt lüfter mit bis zu 5-6W anschließen kannst.
desweiteren besitz das ultra modell einen interenen wassertemperatursensor (aber recht ungenau/is mit offset aber einstellbar)
desweiteren werden die pumpen nicht über spannung sondern über die herz zahl geregelt/gedrosselt, dies erfolgt auch direkt über das programm.


----------



## StefanStg (23. Februar 2012)

Das hört sich ganz schön Kompliziert an. Mit Software usw. Ich glaub wenn ich die nehmen wollte dann wird es eine Standart Version. Da muss ich nicht soviel machen


----------



## SimonS (23. Februar 2012)

hehe nein das ist echt total easy, ich hab auch eine aquastream und würde die echt ungern wieder abgeben. du kannst drehzahl halt wunderbar per software regeln, kannst lüfter steuern oder gar nach wasser temperatur regeln lassen und so weiter.

klasse pumpe ! nachteil: die neigt mehr zum brummen als eine laing, die dafür halt hochfrequente geräusche von sich gibt 

mfg


----------



## StefanStg (23. Februar 2012)

SimonS schrieb:


> hehe nein das ist echt total easy, ich hab auch eine aquastream und würde die echt ungern wieder abgeben. du kannst drehzahl halt wunderbar per software regeln, kannst lüfter steuern oder gar nach wasser temperatur regeln lassen und so weiter.
> 
> klasse pumpe ! nachteil: die neigt mehr zum brummen als eine laing, die dafür halt hochfrequente geräusche von sich gibt
> 
> mfg



Auf der Pumpe ist doch oben eine öffnung für einen Schlauch oder. Habe mit deine Bilder vom Casemod angeschaut und ich habe nur einen schlauch endeckt der wo vorne rausgeht. Wo ist der andere


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Februar 2012)

Jupp oben ist der Ausgang, vorne der Einlass


----------



## SimonS (23. Februar 2012)

die pumpe liegt bei mir quer, also der auslass geht quasi richtung hintere seitenwand. von der seite habe ich kein foto gemacht, also sieht man das auch nicht 


mfg


----------



## StefanStg (23. Februar 2012)

Achso stimmt dann sieht man es nicht. Des ist blöd ich brauch oben einen eingang und unten den Auslass also doch eine Laing.


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Februar 2012)

kann auch nur die XT empfehlen  - gute entkoppelt hört man sie über 80 Hz auch nicht ^^
Bei meiner sehr wilden Verschlauchung hat Sie ordenlich was zu tun ^^ leider sind mehr als 70 Liter /h bei mir nicht machbar, aber der durchfluss spielt eh einer eher untergeordnete Rolle. Solange dieser nicht unter 40 Liter fällt passts. 

Welche Version du nimmst musst du Wissen, plane halt voraus ob du nicht einen Durchflussensor instalieren willst? Lüfi regelung usw.... (Ist wirklich nicht kompleziert)


----------



## loltheripper (23. Februar 2012)

Bei standart also eheim musst du einen schalter selber einbauen oder immer die steckleiste vom pc aus und ein schalten. Da gibts auch noch irgendwas mit ner karte die in die in einen der hinteren slots kommt da weiss ichs aber nicht genau.
-> also mit ner aquastream biste gut dran!


----------



## StefanStg (23. Februar 2012)

Danke erstmal für die ganzen Antworten. Werde denk ich doch die Laing nehmen weil ich brauche oben dein Wassereinlass und nicht den Auslass.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2012)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Das hört sich ganz schön Kompliziert an. Mit Software usw. Ich glaub wenn ich die nehmen wollte dann wird es eine Standart Version. Da muss ich nicht soviel machen



Wenn du keine Software willst, nimm die 1046 von Watercool. Die lässt sich genauso regeln - aber über ein kleines Poti an der Pumpe.




StefanStg schrieb:


> Des ist blöd ich brauch oben einen eingang und unten den Auslass also doch eine Laing.



Dann montier sie hochkant 
(Sieht Eheim zwar offiziell nicht vor, aber AC verkauft sogar Rechner, in denen sie kopfüber hängt)


----------



## Malkolm (24. Februar 2012)

Das einzige was wirklich gegen eine 1046 spricht sind in der Tat die seltsammen Ein- Auslass Konfigurationen. Ich hatte meine erste in einem wirklich kleinen Midi-Tower und bin fast verzweifelt, "längs" passte die Pumpe nicht zwischen Front und MB, "quer" war das Gehäuse zu schmal.

Anders als mit dem Boden nach unten lässt sich die Pumpe auch nicht so ohne weiteres aufstellen (auch wenn sie das zweifelsohne mitmachen würde). Einlass nach oben bedeutet auch Stromanschlüsse nach unten, und damit die Notwendigkeit die Pumpe in irgendeiner Form aufzuhängen oder den eigentlichen Boden an die Gehäusewand zu schrauben (wobei dann die Entkopplung wieder leidet).

In einem großen Gehäuse bietet trotzdem die Eheim 1046 den besten Mix aus Leistung, Laufruhe und Komfort, zumindest für mein Empfinden.


----------



## StefanStg (24. Februar 2012)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten. Bis jetzt haben alle die Eheim empfohlen. Scheint wirklich eine sehr gute pumpe zu sein. Der einzigste Grund was gegen sie spricht ist der ein und auslass fürs Wasser. Das mit dem Einbau. Naja habe schon ein großes Gehäuse aber wie mach ich das dann mitn enkoppeln wenn die aufm Kopf steht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2012)

Wird mal ein Blick in mein Tagebuch. In der Halterung hängt sie zwar letzlich auch wieder wagerecht, aber das Prinzip lässt sich für jede beliebige Ausrichtung adaptieren.


----------



## StefanStg (24. Februar 2012)

Des ist ja ein rießen Projekt was du da hat der hammer . Die Befestigung für die Pumpe könnte ich auch schaffen nur keine lust. Des wäre ganz schön aufwendig und wenn dann muss ich dann nach ein paar Monaten ein neues machen weil ich mir ein neues Gehäuse kaufen will. Ist die Pumpe wirklich soviel besser wie die Laing damit sich der Aufwand lohnt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2012)

Die Pumpenhalterung ist nicht sehr aufwendig. Da brauchst du nur ein gebogenes Stück Blech (oder anderes Material) und vier Schrauben&Löcher mehr, als normal.

Wieviel besser sie ist, darüber streiten sich die Leute. Sie ist auf alle Fälle leiser und für mich persönlich ist dass das Entscheidende.


----------

